# Shop Pencil



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I was given a peice of worthless wood to try, and I decided to use it to make a shop pencil for my self.

Had a few issues with it, had a small hole show up when I got to my finish diameter and had to fill it with CA, also had a problem applying the CA finish, it wouldn't polish up in spots.

Not sure why other then maybe some oil or something in the wood.

I plan on keeping it so it it's fine for my use, I think it looks cool; bad finish and all it gives it charcter.

Thanks 
Danny


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good and like you said it has character! 
I bought the kit to make the shop pencil for myself last time I went to Rockler but I'm still trying to get my shop in order before I play around making things for myself. 
Production for the business comes first, honey do list is second, organize the shop third, then play time.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Excellent piece and great character.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Where did the blue come from? It looks great. I've been want to disassemble one of my old drafting lead holders and make a wooden casing for it. I must have 25 of them in a crate somewhere.  I also have at least a gross of the old Faber-Castell drafting pencils in the metal dozens tin, and many gross of graded leads for the holders. Ever seen a pencil sharpener that only sharpens the wood and leaves the lead long enough to use the old pointers? I've got one somewhere  I've got to clean out the garage.:lazy:


----------



## ladjr3552 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great piece nice colors.

Leo


----------

